# Werden Sony Akkus nach AKW Unfall noch in Fokushima hergestellt?



## x-domi-x (18. August 2011)

Hallo.

Viele Hersteller verbauen in ihren Notebook Akkus (aber auch in Handys, Camcordern, ...) LiIon Zellen von Sony. Sony produziert(e) diese Akkuzellen ja in Fukushima. Weiß jemand, ob Sony da immer noch Akkus herstellt? Könnten die Akkus radioaktiv verstrahlt sein? Das Werk kann ja nicht so weit vom kaputten AKW entfernt sein, ist ja in der selben Stadt. 

Ich will jetzt weder panik machen noch sonst was ähnliches. Mich interessiert es nur, weil sich ein Kumpel nen neuen Akku für sein Sony Notebook kaufen möchte und der Akku meines neuen Sony Camcorders auch in Japan hergestellt wurde.

PS: Ich hoffe, ich frage hier im richtigen Unterforum. Wenn nicht: Sorry. Bitte in das richtige verschieben.

MfG Domi


----------



## 45thFuchs (18. August 2011)

Naja vielleicht sind se auch mutierte akkus und ganz gut weil se soviel strahlen das du ausgesorgt hast mit strom XD, akkus werden von vielen 3en lieferanten auch hergestellt und viel günstiger als vom hersteller selbst


----------



## Axel_Foly (18. August 2011)

ist fukushima nicht komplett evakuiert? glaube kaum das da noch jemand akkus baut. 
Die Importe werden zwar vom zoll auf strahlung untersucht, aber nach dem das AKW in Fukushima hoch gegangen ist wurden ganz schnell die Grenzwerte von der EU hoch gesetzt. Es wird also so einiges leicht verstrahlt sein was von da drüben kommt ... aber hald unter den Grenzwerten. 

btw. es werden ja auch munter pilze verkauft und gegessen obwohl die zumindest bei uns in Österreich und Umgebung immer noch recht hohe Strahlenwerte nach Tschernobil aufweisen ... aber was solls, ein bisschen Strahlung muss der moderne Mensch wohl aushalten.


----------



## 45thFuchs (18. August 2011)

Wenns nach dem feiern leuchtet wars bestimmt nicht fukushima, haben die das dorf extra so genannt um nen hiroshima gag zu machen XD strange ironie klingt wie nen kinderwettkampf wer die besten böller hat


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2011)

Du musst das ganze mal genauer unterscheiden: Fukushima ist eine Präfektur, so ne Art Bundesland, und die "Hauptstadt" heißt halt Fukushima. Die Stadt ist aber ca. 40km von der Küste entfernt, und das Atomkraftwerk ist ja bekanntermaßen direkt an der Küste, und zwar bei Okuma - das ist 60km entfernt von der STADT Fukushima. Es ist ja nicht die ganze Präfektur Fukushima evakuiert, sondern "nur" Okuma und ein Umkreis von ich glaub zur Zeit 30km. Daher müßtest Du erstmal wissen, wo GENAU denn die Fabrik ist, die die Akkus herstellt?


----------



## 45thFuchs (18. August 2011)

Suchen freiwillige XD


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2011)

Also, ich würd mir erst sorgen wegen evlt. Radioaktivität von Sony-Akkus machen, wenn der 4Std-Akku seltsamerweise nach 30Std immer noch bei 50% ist...


----------



## x-domi-x (18. August 2011)

Waaas, die haben einfach die Grenzwerte für Strahlung erhöht?!?! 
Jetzt werden alle mit reingezogen, nur weil sich ein paar Leute an den sch*** verdammten Atomkraftwerken bereichern!!! 
Wird in zukunft auch der Grenzwert für Alkohol am steuer erhöht, wenn bei jemanden ein zu hoher Wert gemessen wird?? 

Standort von Sony's Akkuwerk habe ich dank Google Maps ausfindig gemacht, hier müsste die Adresse enthalten sein:



> ソニーエナジー・デバイス（株） 本宮事業所
> Japan, 〒969-1171 福島県本宮市本宮字樋ノ口２
> +81 243-33-4331‎


Für alle, die (so wie ich) kein Japanisch können, hier ein Link: sony fukushima japan - Google Maps

Das Werk müsste ~ 60km vom AKW entfernt sein, k.a. wieviel von der Strahlung da noch ankommt. 

MfG Domi


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2011)

Da kommt sicher mehr Strahlung an als hier bei uns in D natürlichweise vorhanden ist, aber Sorgen würde ich mir da nicht machen, selbst wenn ich dort vor Ort wäre. Da kriegst Du wahrscheinlich auf dem Flug dorthin mehr Strahlng ab als wenn Du ne Woche dort rumläufst. Und wegen der Akkus: es ist auch was ganz anderes, wenn ein Gegenstand eine Weile am Standort X einer höheren Strahlung ausgesetzt war, als wenn Du Dich persönlich dauerhaft an der Position X aufhältst. Zudem werden ja hier die Produkte auch gemäß unserer Strahlengrenzwerte gemessen und ggf. nicht durch den Zoll gelassen.


----------



## x-domi-x (18. August 2011)

Mhm... ich bezweifle, dass es beim Zoll immer so genau her geht.
Naja, man kann's eh nicht ändern...

MfG Domi


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2011)

Alles was aus Japan kommt wird untersucht, und die Geräte sind so empfindlich: wenn da in dem Container auch nur EIN Akku strahlen würde in einem Maß, das nicht mehr o.k ist, würde man den schon finden. 

btw: bist Du überhaupt sicher, dass ALLE Akkus von da kommen und es nicht nur so ist, dass dort eines von vielen Werken ist oder sogar nur die Entwicklungsabteilung? Die stellen schließlich auch Akku zB für apple her.


Vor allem wird auch Sony aufpassen - stell Dir vor, was das für ein Fiasko wäre, wenn rauskäme, dass in Produkten von Sony eine meßbare höhere Strahlung zu finden ist ^^


----------



## x-domi-x (18. August 2011)

Ok, eigentlich hast du recht.
Ne, in Fukushima ist bestimmt nicht das einzige Akkuwerk von Sony (denke ich zumindest), aber soweit ich weiß, ein sehr großes.
Ein gutes Gefühl ist es trozdem nicht, zu wissen, dass ein Akku, den man ständig in seiner nähe hat, mit großer Warscheinlichkeit aus Fukushima kommt. 

@ *Herbboy: *Apple musste eh mal ne ganze Serie von MacBooks zurücknehmen wegen fehlerhaften Akkus von Sony  Die begannen einfach nach lust und laune zu brennen (gibt sogar ein/mehrere Video(s) dazu im Netz  Hat aber jetzt nicht direkt was mit Fukushima zu tun und ist auch schon ne Weile vergangen


MfG Domi


----------



## m1ch1 (20. August 2011)

x-domi-x schrieb:


> O
> Ein gutes Gefühl ist es trozdem nicht, zu wissen, dass ein Akku, den man ständig in seiner nähe hat, mit großer Warscheinlichkeit aus Fukushima kommt.


naja, auch ohne fukushima können lithimu akkus brandgefährlich sein. Lithium Ion Battery Explosion - YouTube

das kann aber auch bei zutifer entladung/mechanischer beschädigung passieren


----------

